# ISO ideas/recipes using frozen shrimp



## joesfolk (Jan 20, 2011)

Around here raw shrimp can be pretty pricey.  But frozen cooked shrimp is often very reasonalbe.  You can sometimes get a 2 for 1 deal on it.  But I see very few hot recipes that call for frozen (thawed) shrimp.  Do any of you have some good recipes that call for this product?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2011)

You don't generally see recipes for cooked shrimp.  Recipes would expect you to cook raw shrimp as part of the recipe.  

That being said, you can make a lot of different recipes by cooking the other ingredients and just adding the cooked shrimp last.

For example, you could make a wine and butter sauce with some shallots and garlic then add the shrimp and toss with pasta.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> You don't generally see recipes for cooked shrimp. Recipes would expect you to cook raw shrimp as part of the recipe.
> 
> .


 
That is my point.   I don't want to end up with over cooked shrimp but I do want a flavorful product.  Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## BigAL (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm surprised.  Usually cooked shrimp are more expensive, here anyway.  I'd go w/raw anyway.  I've had much better luck w/raw than cooked, unless it's just to be used as shrimp cocktail, then cooked is kinda nice.


----------



## NoraC (Feb 10, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Do any of you have some good recipes that call for this product?



I have the same experience here that the frozen cooked shrimp are very cheap in comparison to the frozen raw, which I prefer. (Actually I prefer the raw, caught today, cooked at the beach shrimp, but living in rural Middle Tennessee, that doesn't happen much).  The frozen cooked are perfectly acceptable to me in dishes that involve a good deal of well flavored sauce, like Szechaun or Thai dishes.  The fact that you are heating the shrimp in the sauce rather than cooking them in sauce is masked.  They are also good in dishes for which you chop up the shrimp, like a shrimp stuffing or dumplings or hot shrimp dip, because the texture doesn't seem as off when you recook them chopped.

Not my favorite shrimp, but almost always on hand in the freezer for a garnish, a quick salad or novelty dish when company arrives unexpectedly.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 11, 2011)

Pre-cooked shrimp will never have the same taste and texture as raw shrimp cooked to order. However, they're quick and convenient and work fine for most recipes. To avoid overcooking, take them out of the freezer and allow them to defrost at room temperature for 15-30 minutes while you're prepping the rest of your meal, then add them into the dish during the last 3 to 5 minutes of the cooking process. Alternatively, place them in a sealed ziplock bag, squeezing out at much air as possible, and defrost in a bowl under cold running water, gently moving them around from time to time with your fingers, until they all feel defrosted and have lost most of their chill. Don't defrost them directly in water or you'll further degrade their taste.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

FincaPerlitas said:


> ...allow them to defrost at room temperature for 15-30 minutes while you're prepping the rest of your meal, then add them into the dish during the last 3 to 5 minutes of the cooking process. Alternatively, place them in a sealed ziplock bag, squeezing out at much air as possible, and defrost in a bowl under cold running water,...




I use a different method that also works.  Place the frozen shrimp into a bowl and cover with your hottest tap water.  In 5-10 minutes they will be fully defrosted and the water will be ice cold.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I use a different method that also works.  Place the frozen shrimp into a bowl and cover with your hottest tap water.  In 5-10 minutes they will be fully defrosted and the water will be ice cold.



I place the shrimp in a strainer w/o packaging and let drain until the shrimp is thawed and all the liquid is drained off. 

I check on anything I'm thawing every time I go in the kitchen.  By the time the shrimp have given off the excess water, they are still very cold and if I'm not ready to use them, I pat them dry and put them in a fresh baggie and refrigerate.

I've never noticed any "off" flavor, so I think it may be the water that is in the frozen shrimp.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 11, 2011)

I thaw mine like Andy but with cold water.I usually have to change the water once if I am in a hurry.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> ...I usually have to change the water once if I am in a hurry.




...which is why I use warmer water.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, didn't we just have the thawing seafood thread? lol
I thaw mine the same way I do uncooked shrimp, cold water.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Hey, didn't we just have the thawing seafood thread? lol
> I thaw mine the same way I do uncooked shrimp, cold water.


 
I take mine out and put them on the counter overnight.  Sorry!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I take mine out and put them on the counter overnight.  Sorry!




Note to self:  Cancel dinner at PF's.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I take mine out and put them on the counter overnight. Sorry!


 
Next to the chicken?


----------



## carmen.cane (Mar 2, 2011)

I love shrip and I tend to cook everything with shrip in it, like sauces, salads, pizza and I even tried a soup once. It was pretty good. For me shrip is the best food ever :P


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 2, 2011)

I do up a Marinated shrimp salad recipe that has gotten a few compliments. Cooked thawed Shrimp, red onion, garlic, parsley, celery, cherry tomatoes, rinsed olives or capers(optional) herbs, olive oil vinegarette, dash of sugar, lemon wedges. Let sit overnight and serve chilled...


----------



## carmen.cane (Mar 2, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I do up a Marinated shrimp salad recipe that has gotten a few compliments. Cooked thawed Shrimp, red onion, garlic, parsley, celery, cherry tomatoes, rinsed olives or capers(optional) herbs, olive oil vinegarette, dash of sugar, lemon wedges. Let sit overnight and serve chilled...



It sounds delicious :P I think I will try it!


----------

